# PhotoShop Tutorial Rap! Yo! Check it!



## MA-Caver (Dec 13, 2010)

Funny I suppose... still yakking too fast for me to understand which is why I never got into rap... but it is humorous... mebbe ya'll would like it.
Ribald humor warning.

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1944668


----------

